# Teemee's Lembeh Biotope



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, it's begun...
And I need help already!  
I'm unpacking my rock from Sea U Marine,
and in the bottom of the container, have found a few hitchhikers...
one might be a peanut worm? the hitchhiker database on reef sanctuary doesn't say anything good or bad... opinions please?  
another is colourless and transparent, with what looks like legs and a head.could be a copepod, or some kind or larvae? this is okay, right?
and there was a little cowrie - could be dead?
there is some micro algae, but its not hair algae, so a clean up crew can take care of it. or should i try to get it off, now?
if someone has an opinion or suggestion, please let me know...have put a bit of water into the styrofoam so they are okay for now...
thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

do you have pictures of the hitchhikers, you can put the rock in to the tank to cure some more if you dont have any lifestock in it, then you can slowly take out the harmful stuff  with a turkey blaster or freshwater dip


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Meh, just leave them in the styro - you'll get more thna enough things on the rock 

Let's see some pictures!!!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

well i mean the fresh dip for stuff like...mantis shrimp!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I was trying to post this on the hitchhiker thread yesterday but the forum kept booting me off, I was afraid I'd been banned or something!  My favorite hitchhiker ID site is:
http://www.xtalworld.com/Aquarium/hitchfaq.htm
Peanut worms are good. I would add the rock and then watch for problems and deal with them as required...like someone else said, that's why you bought live rock...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*hitchhikers*



aln said:


> do you have pictures of the hitchhikers, you can put the rock in to the tank to cure some more if you dont have any lifestock in it, then you can slowly take out the harmful stuff  with a turkey blaster or freshwater dip


i took some pictures, but can't find the cable for my camera. took it out of the case the other day, and now... you know how it is.
But - just came across a cute little trochus snail... its definitely alive. i know he's good, so he's going in the in.



ameekplec. said:


> Meh, just leave them in the styro - you'll get more thna enough things on the rock
> 
> Let's see some pictures!!!


i looked pretty hard, and couldn't find anything... yet! I think the worm may actually be a fire worm, anyhow. will post a picture when i can find the camera cable! Re. pictures, there isn't that much else to see right now. The rock is in a ginormous tupperware container, which I filled up this morning. Am going to put in a heater. Now, the powerhead isn't going to be delivered until tomorrow. Can I wait, or should i go pick one up?? 
And the other stuff...
My handy sister is arriving on Saturday, and so am going to get her to help me reinforce the stand. Its held up with three pieces of plywood, and am just a little worried about the added wait with the rock, sand, etc.
The tank is still my amazon tank. Had planned on getting the upgrade on the weekend, but now figure i might as well just wait for midnight madness and save $20. Also, sis is going to drill it for me ('cause she's drilled glass before), and we are going to build the sump now, instead of spending $100 on an acquaclear to make a refugium. Was actually looking through your thread earlier to see sump making info... but, 57 pages dude... !!! i need a list!  
And........ don't know if you remember the day the lights went out in yorkville a while ago... well, i'm at bloor and jarvis, but the surges blew a bunch of transformers in our old house, and the electrician was in this morning, and told me to wait until next week to set up the tank, because he is going to have to move stuff to re-wire.
but don't worry, you will get plenty of pictures.
in fact, here are a few pictures I took in Lembeh, that are the inspiration for this!



Big Ray said:


> you want the die off ! to start ure cycle
> 
> I would say as fast as you can make saltwater and put the rocks in. you also need flow and heater !
> 
> ...


what about the 'crumbs' - do i want them?



aln said:


> well i mean the fresh dip for stuff like...mantis shrimp!





Big Ray said:


> not everything you see on youtube ends up in your tank.
> 
> whole point of paying extra for LIVE rock is the life on it.


LOL was very careful when taking out my rock. have seen so many of these guys, and was even attacked by a giant mantis (or at least my camera housing was) who didn't want his picture taken!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*live rock*



Big Ray said:


> at least put a air pump in there. bacteria make rock live, bacteria need oxygen.
> 
> about the crmbs and extra stuff at the end of the bag, ppl pay for those stuff !!! you can seed a whole tank with those and most of the money u paid for the live rocks, is for those.
> 
> ...


Rocks are fully immersed - specific gravity is 1.02.
Adding air pump now, and will wait for powerhead tomorrow (relief!).
Crumbs going in, too.. Thanks for letting me know.
My test kit is coming with the powerhead (thought they would be here by now, but...). Salinity per hydrometer, is okay. PH will have to wait.
I have to change the water already? Big Ray, I just made it this morning 

Lembeh pictures to follow. technology isn't cooperating with me today...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*water changes*



Big Ray said:


> hahahah no no I didnt mean today  it should last for a while. like change a little every 4 days lol, or more, or you might not even need to change water lol to be honest I read it somewhere that the toxins can kill the bacteria themselves. never seen nor tried it myself.


well, thank goodness for that!
flow is crazy in the bin, but put a light on it and the coraline algae is amazing!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*sump(s) suggestions?*

So, was going to go for the Tunze nanoskimmer 9002... But, now that I am going to have a sump/refugium straight off the bat, was thinking about a 
Bubble Magus NAC6 Protein Skimmer. The bubble magus has only good reviews as far as i can tell, and I've seen some only okay ones for the tunze. Whoever has either one, or knows of them, can you let me know what you think?
Space is a big issue, because the sump/ref. is only going to be ten gallons.
Maybe someone can explain the dimensions they list for the Bubble M:
Dimensions: 6.7" x 10.4" x 19.6" (L*W*H)
Cylinder: 6" 
the thing is round(ish) and tall. I don't get the difference between L and W. 
Can someone explain? 
Its listed for up to 150g. For a 37 gallon, is this overkill?
If there are other sumps that are proven reliable, and might be a better fit, please let me know.
And..... well, I'm the one who got Jewel's tank (sorry to everyone else who wanted it!). It was too good of a deal to pass up. So, will start another thread for that, but in the meantime... Its currently sumpless. There are lots of soft corals, but would like to eventually add sps and lps, as well as add to the 3 fish that are currently in there. Handy sis isn't here yet, and am picking up the tank tomorrow, but was thinking on the dash home could stop at NAFB to have it drilled (at the top) to be able to put a sump in soon. will fill tank to just below the baffles to make sure I don't flood the house. 
So maybe bubble m would be better for this tank?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

teemee said:


> Maybe someone can explain the dimensions they list for the Bubble M:
> Dimensions: 6.7" x 10.4" x 19.6" (L*W*H)
> Cylinder: 6"
> the thing is round(ish) and tall. I don't get the difference between L and W.
> Can someone explain?


That's the footprint - 6.7" x 10.4" - of area required in your sump.

Height is important if the sump is under the display tank, some cannot be fitted if too tall.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*sump*



conix67 said:


> That's the footprint - 6.7" x 10.4" - of area required in your sump.
> 
> Height is important if the sump is under the display tank, some cannot be fitted if too tall.


well, in that case, it definitely doesn't fit!
yuri, you told me you had problems with the tunze, right?
are you still using it?
ameek, did you keep the tunze when switched to the 20g?
picked up my egg crate today and timer, and buckets to pick up jewel's stuff.
its going to be a major schlep, tomorrow...
now i gotta go get some foam to put under the tank...
oh, yeah... and...
the vortech arrived ) )
and test kit.
don't have time to read the instructions just this second for the mp10, but am going to test. hope the vortech works okay through the plastic bin... i guess there is no reason why it shouldn't...?...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*test kit*

how can a master test kit not contain ammonia??!
off to menagerie!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i demand pictures! 
great to hear that your tank is coming along! i'm still at my equipment stage! 
love to see how everything works out for you


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Usually the external skimmers are much larger than in-sump, and difficult to hook up (dedicated plumbing required). You will need even more foot print for the sump + skimmer combined. I doubt you have that much space in your cabinet.

My Tunze 9010 works, and it's relatively quiet. However, I'm not all that convinced about performance, as I feel that it has more to skim than what it produces. I've heard similar comments about Tunzes before, so I'm eager to upgrade if a new skimmer will do better at skimming, without other drawbacks (ie. more noise).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd also go for another skimmer. As much as the little skimmer tries (9002), I'm not satisfied with it.

I've heard some really good things about the Nano Reef Systems (formerly the nano division of EuroReef) skimmers, which are similarly priced to the Tunzes.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*protein skimmers*



Big Ray said:


> congrats on the vortec  if it is the new one you got, please let us know how the EcoSmart Nutrient Transport Mode (NTM) works.
> 
> also, have you looked into the external skimmers ? they are fed water via the drain on the main tank, have a recirculation pump, and the output goes to your sump. next time I upgrade, Im going with an external one, as it can be placed beside the tank and leave more room for the sump/fuge, and also a resolution for the height Issue faced with most skimmers.


Hey Big Ray,
well, i will be happy to let everyone know about the MP10ES - having never seen how the original works...! 



aln said:


> i demand pictures!
> great to hear that your tank is coming along! i'm still at my equipment stage!
> love to see how everything works out for you


Dude, you're gonna be so sick of my pictures once i get started...!!!! 
All I've got so far is my rock (gorgeous, gorgeous rock), powerhead, tank (which is still full!) and a few miscellaneous odds and ends. I think we are pretty close to being on par. 
Was hoping to switch the tank out over the weekend, but... am thinking of taking out the internal brace of the stand, which is a piece of plywood in the middle, reinforcing it, and at this point, putting in a bigger sump/refugium. but my handy sis might just build a whole new thing, because that's what she's like! the 10g, after putting in a skimmer, which will never really fit properly (Big Ray the external ones i found are like $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$), so that solves all of the problems. I will just have to pray about the weight on the floor - which terrifies me! our house is 100+ years old...



conix67 said:


> Usually the external skimmers are much larger than in-sump, and difficult to hook up (dedicated plumbing required). You will need even more foot print for the sump + skimmer combined. I doubt you have that much space in your cabinet.
> 
> My Tunze 9010 works, and it's relatively quiet. However, I'm not all that convinced about performance, as I feel that it has more to skim than what it produces. I've heard similar comments about Tunzes before, so I'm eager to upgrade if a new skimmer will do better at skimming, without other drawbacks (ie. more noise).


Well, all things considered Yuri, you have a lot of stuff in your tank, and it looks pretty amazing! 
thanks for letting me know about the external skimmer. aside from being way too expensive, and having to pay for plumbing, the fear of flooding is a bit of a turn off!



ameekplec. said:


> I'd also go for another skimmer. As much as the little skimmer tries (9002), I'm not satisfied with it.
> 
> I've heard some really good things about the Nano Reef Systems (formerly the nano division of EuroReef) skimmers, which are similarly priced to the Tunzes.


Well, okay then! 
What do you think of this?
http://www.reefdynamics.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=INS80&Show=TechSpecs

the specs look pretty good... the price is doable...
downside is that they don't seem to have a Canadian distributor (even though there are like a million in California!!)



Big Ray said:


> yes the plumbing is in fact delicate. and if you happen to dial it wrong and it overflows, well we all know where the water will end up
> I saw a set up over the weekend and she had her skimmer sitting on the floor, besides the cabinet, and a Huge sump under the tank in the cabinet. as you said, the plumbing of the whole thing was TOO complicated and she payed alot as she got some pro. plumbers to set it up. even the return made a couple turns around the stand :Slol
> overall, looked cool.
> 
> I have a Euro reef and the only Issue is the humming noise from the pump :S some Issues with dialing it right, but I blame myself for that lol


technology is not my friend  more plumbing =  
i'm running the pump in my room right now, with the tupperware of water. its a 120 volt Hagen maxima, with one end tied off (because the tube wasn't long enough to put two pieces in, and now i have the vortech anyway). the humming isn't excessive. but the bin is bubbling like a cauldron!

anyway, tested ammonia... and its 0... for now


----------



## agcoady (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been looking at those reef dynamics skimmers as well. I found this link in my search,http://oceanaquatics.com/store/category/12/311/Reef-Dynamics---IN-SUMP/page2.html

Aaron


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

hows the rock you got from SeauMarine  i'm planning to get mines there too


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*rock*



aln said:


> hows the rock you got from SeauMarine  i'm planning to get mines there too


the rock is very very nice, for the most part. lots of pink, purple, red coraline algae on most of the pieces, but some with hardly any.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

nice colours then, which is what you want! = lots of life


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*change of plans?*

well, it took all day, but jewel's tank is now in my dining room.
it was exhausting setting it all up, and now i'm thinking that i might wait on the 37 gallon, and concentrate on just this tank for a while. 
the pulsing xenia is all withered up, while everything else is slowly starting to perk up... i know it is supposed to be one of the hardier soft corals, but how long should i wait before i pull it out? and then, how do i get it off the rock??
i've decided to trade in the MP10 for the 40... 
and so now i have all this rock... 
new rock in bin tested 0 for ammonia again today. ken said it was pretty much cured before it left, but still... so how long should i wait if i want to add it to the other tank? can i add a piece every few days? 
i'm thinking i still want to have my lembeh biotope. lembeh is known for its sandy flats, but it does have a few beautiful walls, too. so, that is what i am going to model the tank on. 
suggestions? thx


----------

